# Are you guys Canadian?



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

I was playing a gig last week at The Dubliner at The Mohegan Sun Casino in Connecticut and we had just finished our first set. There were 3 guys sitting at a table in front of the band and one of them asks, "Are you guys Canadian?" I said, "no, why?" He replied, "more than half the songs in your first set were by artists from Canada." I could only respond with, "wow, I had no idea so many talented artist are from Canada." 

They were from Nova Scotia and enjoying a long vacation. Nice bunch of guys. Lots of laughs!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

That you Bob?? Telebob??

CT.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey man, same goes for comedians and actors. Keep playing the good stuff.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nova scotia folks are great. had they been american, they wouldve asked- "are YOOZE guys canadian?"


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

This should explain it all

[YOUTUBE]b04RzmSJyJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Funny stuff.

We sometimes estimate all the Canadians in entertainment.

[video=youtube;7KxiEjPCXA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KxiEjPCXA8[/video]
[video=youtube;IA-DjpLitCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA-DjpLitCA[/video]
Just to post these videos.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Dudes, there's nothing better in this world than being CANADIAN!!! And it's true-we have a LOT of talented musicians/actors/comedians. I grew up with a guy in Nanaimo B.C. who moved to the USA, and all three of my daughters have music and art in their veins, which was nurtured partly by my wife and I, but ALSO by the school system. My friend lamented the fact that his kids didn't have the same cultural opportunities growing up in the US. We need to be thankful to live in such a great place, and actively fight against the authorities that see cutting funding to these valuable arts programs as an acceptable practice in these hard times.
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, and please tell that none of those songs are,... Celine Dion covers. Please!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Let's hear your set list? Now I'm curious!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Let's hear your set list? Now I'm curious!


Me too. Definitely curious.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> Oh, and please tell that none of those songs are,... Celine Dion covers. Please!!!


There not ALL bad...... *quickly hides Celine Dion CDs*

michael


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

CocoTone said:


> That you Bob?? Telebob??
> 
> CT.


Yes sir. The original!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

LowWatt said:


> Me too. Definitely curious.


Another curious forumite who wants to hear what the set list was...


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

All My Lovin' - The Beatles
All Right Now - Free
American Girl - Tom Petty
Baby I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton
Bad Case of Loving You - Robert Palmer
Basket Case - Green Day
Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top
Blue Collar Man - Styx
Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy
Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
Can't Get Enough - Bad Company
Closer To Home - Grand Funk
Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest
Double Vision - Foreigner
Everybody Wants You - Billy Squier
Feel Like Making Love - Bad Company
Fortunate Son - Creedence
Funk 49 - James Gang
Gimme Three Steps - Lynard Skynard
Got to Get You into My Life - The Beatles
Hard To Handle - Black Crows
Have You Ever Seen the Rain - Creedence
Hold on Loosely - .38 Special
Honky Tonk Women - The Rolling Stones
Hurt So Good - John Cougar Mellencamp
Hush - Deep Purple
Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots
I'm a Soul Man - Blues Brothers
I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
I Wanna be Sedated - The Ramones
Just What I Needed - The Cars
Knockin' on Heavens Door - Bob Dylan / Guns & Roses
Long Train Runnin' - The Doobie Bros
Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf
No Matter What - Badfinger
The One I Love - REM
One Way Out - The Allman Bros
Proud Mary - Creedence
Renegade - Styx
Reelin' in the Years - Steely Dan
Rockin In The Free World - Neil Young
Rock & Roll Hootchie Koo - Edgar Winter
Runnin Down Dream - Tom Petty
Shattered - OAR
Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple
Still Alive & Well - Johnny Winter
Summer Of 69 - Brian Adams
Surrender - Cheap Trick
Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard
Vehicle - Ides of March
Walk This Way - Aerosmith
White Room - Cream
Who'll Stop the Rain - Creedence
Wild Night - Van Morrison
Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton
Workin' for the Weekend - Loverboy
You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Huh? Your fans musta been _*really*_ drunk. I only see 4 or 5 Canucks in that set list. Guess you played them all in the first set, eh? LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Big_Daddy said:


> Huh? Your fans musta been _*really*_ drunk. I only see 4 or 5 Canucks in that set list. Guess you played them all in the first set, eh? LOL


thats what i was thinking,eh?

Bobby


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

I dunno, they named off a bunch of people who were in some of the bands that were Canadian as well as song writers and of course the main artists them selves. Perhaps it was one Molson too many but I wasn't going to argue with them! :smilie_flagge17:


----------

